# Bundaberg Rum Recipe



## boagesmalone

Does anyone know of a good recipe for making Bundaberg Rum. We have tried using Top Shelf Classic QLD Gold Rum + Classic Jamaican Dark Rum in 4litres of spirit. Its not bad, but needs something extra... perhaps a glass and a half of molasses might do the trick. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Ross

boagesmalone said:


> Does anyone know of a good recipe for making Bundaberg Rum. We have tried using Top Shelf Classic QLD Gold Rum + Classic Jamaican Dark Rum in 4litres of spirit. Its not bad, but needs something extra... perhaps a glass and a half of molasses might do the trick. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> [post="111592"][/post]​



Quality homebrew @ Underwood, Brisbane sell a shop made essence that tastes very close to bundy...

cheers Ross...


----------



## boagesmalone

Cheers Ross... Thanks for that recommendation, I will look in to it.


----------



## boagesmalone

Hi Ross, 

I did a yellow pages search on Quality homebrew @ Underwood and located their website. Quality Home Brew

I will phone them tomorrow to place an order, and also get the name of the essence and list it here in this thread. 

Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ozbrewer

i didnt think we were allowed to discuss illigal activities on this forum????


At least that is what i was told when my posts were deleted??????


----------



## boagesmalone

My apologies Ozbrewer and to other forum members,

Youre dead right. I just read the forums terms and conditions and there it was.... Doh... and I had a great response for Screwtop. 

Thanks Ross and Screwtop for your advice... I guess that's the end of this thread.

Cheers
Boagesmalone


----------



## stillscottish

Do a search of yahoo groups for dis****ers and new dis****ers.
They are a bit less squeamish about such things!

Campbell
with 1kg molasses and 4 kg brown sugar


----------



## JasonY

Topic closed, use PM if you want to take this offline.


----------

